# Layout blinds



## Moosehunter09 (Apr 15, 2014)

What is your favorite layout blind? Why? Anything to stay away from?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

All the blinds I am using right now are GHG ground force there my favorite. :strapped:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer Avery Finishers because of the space and how they fold up for transport. When folded they can take some gear on them and don't fly around in the wind like alot of the others that stay large.

Many people want lower profile, but later in the year they all go back to a bigger blind. If I had to own only one this is it, I've owned three and still have two for use.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just bought a banded blind. Its pretty wide to cut he profile down. Lots of room to move around. May be a pain to stubble. The steel construction should hold up well.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't like the most roomy blinds on the market, I would rather be harder to see, (for the geese) than a little more room.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Ditch the blinds and go with Gillie-suits.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

avery finisher all the way!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

GHG ground force is way faster for setting up.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

SDMAN said:


> GHG ground force is way faster for setting up.


I would agree. I find myself fighting the finisher and those side supports time and time again.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess to me I like the suitcase fold of the finisher for strength when packed in my trailer, I know nothing is going to break or bend and it is easier to carry into a field on a windy day...its not like having a paracute straped to your back. Pack in a blind, gun, bag, and decoy bags in high winds and you know what I am talking about. Plus it is pin free, the first Ground Force I had I lost a pin opening the box up.


----------

